
How to Type with a Foreign Accent - rglovejoy
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1058
======
sidmitra
<http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/meihem.htm>

------
spectre
What about a program to translate your typing so you can sound foreign?

~~~
rglovejoy
See <http://www.hyperrealm.com/main.php?s=talkfilters>

